

Offer HN: Free Web/UI Design - ashraful

Hi. I am a freelance web+interface designer and I am offering my services for free to HN startups.<p>My portfolio is at madebyargon.com<p>I will pick two startups who email me at inlith@gmail.com. They will get a free custom redesign for their website or app. I prefer consumer-facing startups over B2B ones.
======
bglusman
I just responded too, just in case, awesome of you to offer to do this for the
community! Good designers are hard to find your stuff looks excellent!

------
fezzl
Hello Ashraful, I have dropped you a line. Hope to hear from you soon! (though
I'm not sure why you're doing this for free)

------
spung
emailed :)

------
havoc2005
emailed

